# Revolutionary New Antioxidant - Coffeeberry Extract!



## Kathy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Get Your Coffee Fix and Lose Wrinkles at the Same Time!*

This exciting new product has the highest antioxidant properties of any topical preparation ever tested!

Everyone knows that nothing gets you going in the morning like a good cup of coffee.
But did you know that your morning jolt could erase years off your face?

L.A. dermatologist Dr. Jessica Wu is breaking news to â€œExtraâ€ about coffeeberry â€“ a powerful antioxidant found in the fruit of the coffee plant.

The secret ingredient is the new RevalÃ© skin care products!

â€œYou can see results as soon as three weeks,â€ Dr. Wu explained.

â€œRevalÃ© Skin is going to be Hollywoodâ€™s must have skin care accessory of the season,â€ Dr. Wu divulged. â€œI have a secret waiting list of Hollywood celebrities who are waiting for RevalÃ© Skin!â€

The three-step Skin Care system comes out next week and promises big results.

The product can smooth fine lines and wrinkles, fade brown spots and give your skin a smoother, younger tone!

But nobody said beauty was cheap.

Itâ€™ll cost you $230 â€“ and Dr. Wu has this warning!

â€œDonâ€™t go home and smear coffee grinds all over your face because that'll do nothing other than clog your pores!â€ she advised.

That would have been just too easy!

Posted by ExtraTV Staff on June 12, 2007 2:24 PM

*Before &amp; After*





Click for larger photo

*Clincal proof for RevaleSkin*

In a 6-week clinical study of patients with moderate-to-sever sun-induced aging, RevaleSkin demonstrated visible anti-aging benefits.*

*RevaleSkin visibly reduces signs of sun damage and aging*

RevaleSkin is effective in minimizing signs of sun aging, such as blotchiness, fine lines, and wrinkles. It has also been shown to improve the appearance of redness, as well as overall skin appearance.*

*All 3 products in the RevaleSkin line were used in clinical trials as part of a daily skin care regimen.

RevaleSkin is a coffeeberry extract, made from the juice surrounding nearly mature coffee berries. According to the dermatologist who did the testing on it, the antioxidant properties are the highest he has ever found. This puts it past blueberries and other fruits and vegetables, interestingly. Source:

RevaleSkin / Coffeeberry Products at LovelySkin.com


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the info! that's rather hefty and is it me or do the results just look like different lighting.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 25, 2007)

Could be... I've bought from this website before and they kept sending me emails like this product was the next big "thing" and I should get it while it's hot, so I thought I'd post the info. I've not tried it myself. I have too much other stuff I'm in the middle of using. But, it'll be interesting to hear if this Coffeeberry extract gets anymore hype.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

is that just me or the be4 and after pics look the same?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's some more info. Now another Skin Care products site I frequently purchase from is pushing it.

Source

The CoffeeBerry

CoffeeBerry is perhaps the most exciting addition to the skin care industry in recent years and is on par to become a veritable craze. Few people have heard of CoffeeBerry but it may very well be a household word in the near future as it offers a revolutionary ability to restore youth and vitality.

CoffeeBerry is a natural ingredient that most people are completely unaware of. It is actually the fruit of the coffee bush that envelopes the bean. Traditionally during coffee bean harvests, the fruit was simply discarded and considered waste. However, recently scientists have discovered an amazing treasure that lies within the flesh of the cherry red berry.

In a society where anti-aging remedies are in high demand, CoffeeBerry has become increasingly sought after due to its exceptional antioxidant properties. The fruit is believed to be among the most powerful naturally occurring antioxidants in the world, much stronger than pomegranate or even green tea. Antioxidants can prevent cell destruction and aging and even reverse the effects of environmental damage. You can't get these benefits by drinking coffee as the coffee bean is much lower in antioxidants than the flesh of the surrounding fruit. Furthermore, the roasting process destroys many of the antioxidants found in the coffee bean.

Consumers seeking the health benefits of CoffeeBerry have been able to find the ingredient in the form of dietary and nutritional supplements. It is only now that the newly discovered antioxidant has made its way to the skin care industry. When applied topically to the skin, CoffeeBerry has been shown to restore moisture and elasticity, making the skin softer and more supple. It can also soften fine lines and wrinkles as well as minimizing skin discolorations. CoffeeBerry is even believed to reverse the effects of sun damage, commonly referred to as photoaging in the cosmeceutical industry.

Currently there is only one company offering topical anti-aging products containing CoffeeBerry. Stiefel Laboratories has just launched REVALÃ‰SKIN, a skin care system which includes a cleanser, day cream and night cream all containing the potent antioxidant ingredient. The day cream offers superior protection from environmental damage with SPF 15 sunscreen. Antioxidants like CoffeeBerry actually boost the effectiveness of sunscreens for added protection against the sun's harmful rays.

Now there are two reasons to love your coffee. Who would have guessed that the same plant that gives you morning energy could also give you great looking skin?


----------

